# Canine Discoid Lupus Rx



## cyndie

My 5-year old GSD Max most likely has canine discoid lupus. A biopsy is required for definitive diagnosis and the treatment is steroids. Has anyone had any experience with alternative treatments?

Thanks from me and Max.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Not personally, but check this

http://canine-lupus.blogspot.com/2007/09/simple-yet-highly-effective-homeopathic.html


----------



## cyndie

Thank you. Do you know if there are any negative effects from sulfur or Aurum. Met, two of the recommended treatments?


----------



## Sherman-RanchGSD

Sorry to hear about your boy..Can you tell us more about this prognosis? Iwill refrain from alternative suggestions untill then and reading more about the CDLrx.

Warm Regards,
Debi


----------



## Sherman-RanchGSD

Oh and nice the site you mention above has further links so that is a great help.


----------



## cyndie

Thanks from me and Max for your interest. Here are some additional links on the disorder. I'm trying to avoid having to put him on prednisone.

http://my-pet-medicine.com/2008/01/05/canine-discoid-lupus-erythematosus/
http://www.vetinfo.com/dencyclopedia/delupusdisc.html 
http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dlupus.html#discoid%20lupus
http://www.naturalcanine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TNC&Category_Code=DL


----------



## Yvette

Thank you for these sites. I am bookmarking them just in case.
My Boy Friend works at Harvard Medical & will want to research this further for his knowledge also.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: CyndieMy 5-year old GSD Max most likely has canine discoid lupus. A biopsy is required for definitive diagnosis and the treatment is steroids.


Have you considered taking him to a dermatology specialist? Once the biopsy is confirmed and you have a definitive diagnosis I would highly recommend taking Max to a veterinarian who specializes in dermatology. Since you are in L.A. there should be a veterinary teaching hospital near by. (Sean sees a derm. specialist and he has been a Godsend.) Best of luck, please keep us updated.


----------



## cyndie

Thank you. There are a number of doggie dermatologists in the area.


----------



## cyndie

Here's a photo of Max with his pink nose Max's pink nose 

http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq66/maxshphrd/IMG_0120.jpg[/img]]Pink nose


----------



## LisaT

I would try a few things.

I would try some vitamin E internally -- the mixed tocopherol form, and maybe a product with also mixed tocotrienols. Twinlab has a mixed tocopherol form called Super E Complex, and I'm sure that there are others out there. This is what the internist told me to try when we thought my dog might have this. 

You can also buy a liquid form (Solaray or Country Life has one) of mixed tocopherols, that I would use on the nose itself.

Other things I would consider internally: omega-3 fatty acids, msm, a general multivitamin, with some extra zinc temporarily.

As for the homeopathy, I prefer to work with something that is familiar with it, in most cases.

What are you feeding?


----------



## cyndie

Thank you from me and Max. I feed him Canidae All Life Stages. Externally I've started him on calendula cream twice daily. Internally I've started him on antioxidants "contains a powerful blend of herbal antioxidants and high potency vitamins A, E, and Ester C" and 1 tablespoon daily of flax seed oil. I read that it helps to mix the oil with cottage cheese so I'm going to get some today. I will look into applying vitamin E on his nose and adding MSM, zinc, and a multi vitamin to his regime.

Did you have your dog's nose biopsied to rule this out or did it clear up?


----------



## LisaT

My dog's nose never started ulcerating, and when it didn't change, we figured it's some depigmentation disorder, or some other weird immune dysfunction (she does have a compromised immune system). None of the supplements seem to do anything for her, so it's just "her". One drug seemed to bring back her coloration (tagamet of all things, we were using it for cancer), but it boosted her immune system too much and we had to take her off it. 

Our GSD has been dealing with a crusty flakey nose problem. the vet had us try a cream with a bit of a steroid/anti-fungal/anti-bacterial to see if it would work, and it does, but not permanently. I honestly think that with him, it is fungal, and am experimenting with that right now.

But your boy's issue is not on the nose it seems, but at the upper edge. Different than both of the dogs here. No chance he's rubbing it on a crate or something?


----------



## roselene

I had a beautiful GS rescue dog, and she developed the scabby nose, peeling, etc., which was diagnosed as an autoimmune disease. I gave her a product called Transfer Factor Plus, which is specifically for autoimmune conditions, and her nose healed beautifully, the pigmentation returned. I kept her on a maintenance dose of the TFP, until she passed on last year. She was a very special girl.

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/tf/s/pets.htm

I gave her the TFP for humans, because I was told that it would be more effective than the actual Transfer Factor for Dogs.


----------



## cyndie

The redness spread after this picture was taken. He does rub his nose on everything but once the redness spread it looked to be more than just just rubbing it. Sorry to hear about the cancer. Good luck with your GSD's nose.


----------



## cyndie

I have heard of this and will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## LisaT

Thank you Cyndi.

If it keeps spreading in spite of what you are doing, I would try a steroid creme (even if it has anti-bacterial or anti-fungal stuff), just to see if there is a response. Hopefully, that won't be necessary.


----------



## cyndie

Thanks to everyone who responded. I'll let you know how things proceed.


----------



## cyndie

I've had him on flax seed oil with cottage cheese, calundela ointment (that he can't lick off easily), and antioxidants. The pigment in his nose is returning , the red is now pink, and the texture seems more like normal. But it does seem like he's hit a plateau so today I started him on the Transfer Factor. Thanks again for everyone's help. He is MUCH better than before I started these treatments/supplments.


----------



## LisaT

Let us know if the Transfer Factor works. I've always been afraid to use that in cases of autoimmune conditions, though it's supposed to help.


----------

